# I cheated.



## Spigpump (May 23, 2010)

on a end of course test. I knew most of it.. I was more of 'checking' with the person next to me. We were both. I took a couple answers, though. 
I got a 91%
and I feel horrible. 
I'm an A student so its not like my teacher is going to be surprised..
but it just doesn't feel right :|


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are good at cheating you don't need to be good at anything else


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

A students are weird


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

^ yeah, those damn A students *shakes fist*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well you can't go back now. If you feel that bad about it, then use that to determine whether you do it again or not in the future.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry too much about it. Just don't do it again.


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

nothing wrong with that.

lesson learned though right? if you didn't like the way it felt, next time you might not do it.

life experience is pretty cool


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I think a good number of people have cheated in something at least once. Since you normally do well and did know most of it, I wouldn't make a big deal out of it. I wouldn't make it a habit, but I wouldn't beat myself up over it either. I'm not a huge fan of testing anyway.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's good you feel ashamed about it though because a) it means you know that it is wrong and b) it will hopefully make you work harder in the future.

I have cheated in exams before, most would have at least once but at the end of the day it usually will bite you in the arse because you really would have not learned anything about what you were studying. 

But I still disagree with exams, imo they do not teach you the material but more teach you how to cram and forget as soon as the exams are over. Assignments are far more important as far as learning course materials and actually understanding it imo, because they force you to think and apply. But anyway, chin up and just work harder!!


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

That's alright. Nothing wrong with cheating, it's what got our world where it is today!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I wouldn't say that there's nothing wrong with cheating,but seems like this isn't something you normally do and you know that it is wrong.
As long as you don't do it again I wouldn't worry too much about it.Everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You should feel bad. Remember that next time you are tempted to take the easy way out and cheat. If you get away with it you feel awful, and if you get caught it'll mess with your future.

Ugh. Cheating makes me so upset. When you're one of the few people who don't cheat it really screws with you.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to cheat alot in my freshman and sophomore year of high school. Me and a few friends sort of did it as a group. I guess i've grown out of it by now.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

i use to cheat on my programming labs during my first year of university, then I bombed the midterm and decided to to actually do the labs myself, in the end I did pretty well in that class. Ever since then I never cheated anymore, and often get frustrated with students that are in 3rd and 4th year still cheating off other people on tests and telling me about it after...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Well, what's done is done. There's no use worrying about it now. If it makes you feel that bad, just don't do it again.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would never take the chance of getting expelled in university. I want to eventually graduate.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I'd feel too embarrassed to ask in college.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't really get why some people are in college/uni if they're going to cheat their way through it.So that they can have a degree which they know nothing about?Seems like a wasted time to me,but maybe some people are just interested in having a piece of paper to show off.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't find cheating morally wrong in university. I mean, it's YOUR money... get that bit of paper however you want. But, you are "only cheating yourself" as they say, if you do.

I cheated on a programming assignment, just because I had no time due to an overload of subjects. I completed it in the mid-semester holidays, so that I wasn't cheating myself. I'd just got to the stage where I wanted to get out of university at all costs that year. If I'd had a normal loading of subjects, I never would have cheated. To me that proves that you can't "hack the pace" of what is required of a student, so how would you cope in the real world?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It's only cheating if you get caught.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

To be fair, I wouldn't hold much pride and honour in the education system but I guess cheating is wrong. I don't look down on you or anything but if it really upset you then I advise not to do it again.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

The teacher should have given multiple versions of the test.


----------

